# A New Start



## MoHoJohn (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi everyone,

We’ve been living in our motorhome, a Bessacarr 494, for two months now - six of us; two humans, two dogs and two cats. Having sold-up in the Midlands, our plan is to look around in the Highlands of Scotland for somewhere to live - but not too quickly so we can enjoy some travel first. So far we’ve stayed on official sites, a mixture of club and private sites, but tonight is our first night wild-camping in a small rural parking area near Ladybank in Fife, Scotland - hopefully the first of many such nights.


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave::dog::dog:


----------



## LindsayH (Oct 2, 2018)

Yay! You should definitely join up and take full advantage of the POIs, they are fab! Let us know how you get on with the wildcamping, you'll be addicted soon


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 2, 2018)

Just do it..
Hope it works out as much fun and adventures as it did for us.. 19 years ago..!


----------



## izwozral (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi & welcome.


----------



## jeanette (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## The laird (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## The laird (Oct 3, 2018)

MoHoJohn said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We’ve been living in our motorhome, a Bessacarr 494, for two months now - six of us; two humans, two dogs and two cats. Having sold-up in the Midlands, our plan is to look around in the Highlands of Scotland for somewhere to live - but not too quickly so we can enjoy some travel first. So far we’ve stayed on official sites, a mixture of club and private sites, but tonight is our first night wild-camping in a small rural parking area near Ladybank in Fife, Scotland - hopefully the first of many such nights.



You can stay at Lochore Cardenas Lochgelly ,reasonably priced and you can drop your water,top up for showers a couple,e of pound
Worth being. Member to access various discounts etc


----------



## Robmac (Oct 3, 2018)

Welcome aboard.

What a great plan, but I'm not jealous! :mad1:


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi and welcome along, hope the wild camping is going well.


----------



## MoHoJohn (Oct 6, 2018)

*Going OK*

Thanks for the welcome everyone - the first night’s wild camping went well. We’ve been on a small private site for a few nights as the four animals (2 cats & 2 dogs) in turn have had diarrhoea!  Coping with this has been something of a rite of passage, with a motorhome smelling like something between a farmyard and a sewage farm. All four (and us) functioning normally now, so we’re out for our second bout of wildcamping on the Black Isle, for two days this time. I think that’s probably going to be our rhythm - something like two nights wild, then a night on a small site, then another two nights wild then either a small site or wild near a town to do laundry etc. We’ll see how it works. I’ve also become a full member so I can access the POI database etc. We’ll keep you all updated.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 6, 2018)

Live the dream !
A day without an adventure is a day wasted.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi :welcome::camper::wave:


----------

